# Tamiya M1A2 Abrams Tusk II



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have taken a brake from my Sci Fi modelling to try my hand at a military diorama. This is my first attempt at building a military kit, so hopefully you guys think it is coming along ok. I have the tank finished, and I just got the Verlinden 2132 kit base to go with it. I hope you all like the pics. All comments are welcome.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is the finished kit with the Verlinden base. There is a ton of detail in the Resin dioramas from Verlinden. Please enjoy the pics and comment if you like them.


----------



## Dr Dorito (Apr 5, 2009)

*Abrams Tusk II ?*

Nice work the details, was that your MOS, I think I have an unopened M109A2 Howitzer like the one my brother used to be on, packed away of course I never trusted myself to do it justice. Is that the Similar to your Abrams.


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice work but it looks too clean.Throw in a little mud.good job.


----------

